# Receiving the ranger tab



## mikecichraMMA (Nov 28, 2012)

Rookie question here, and I don't trust Google, but how long does it take (from start to finish) to receive your ranger tab and start training?


----------



## ShadowSpear (Nov 28, 2012)

Well, for starters, you get the tab after you start training.

http://www.benning.army.mil/infantry/RTB/


----------



## mikecichraMMA (Nov 28, 2012)

I feel like a dumb ass now. I guess I mean how long is it until you are actually assigned to the regiment.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 28, 2012)

mikecichraMMA said:


> I feel like a dumb ass now. I guess I mean how long is it until you are actually assigned to the regiment.


You don't need a Tab to get assigned to the Regiment.


----------



## mikecichraMMA (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm digging myself a deeper hole. Does anyone know what I'm at least trying to get at?


----------



## pardus (Nov 28, 2012)

mikecichraMMA said:


> I'm digging myself a deeper hole. Does anyone know what I'm at least trying to get at?



NO.

YOU explain yourself properly. Take a breath and try again when you have worked out EXACTLY what you want to say.


----------



## mikecichraMMA (Nov 28, 2012)

If someone were to have an 18x contract what is the amount of time passed from the end of basic training to when you are in a ranger battalion.


----------



## pardus (Nov 28, 2012)

mikecichraMMA said:


> If someone were to have an 18x contract what is the amount of time passed from the end of basic training to when you are in a Ranger battalion.



Holy fuck!

What is a fucking 18X contract? Tell me.


----------



## mikecichraMMA (Nov 28, 2012)

Its the special forces candidate contract. That's what I was told.


----------



## ShadowSpear (Nov 28, 2012)

mikecichraMMA said:


> Its the Special Forces candidate contract. That's what I was told.


 
That has nothing to do with Ranger School.  You might want to try searching this site, and even google to figure out where to start.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 28, 2012)

mikecichraMMA said:


> Its the Special Forces candidate contract. That's what I was told.


Yep, 11X option 40 (?) is (was) a contract for someone trying to get into the Ranger Regiment.
Ranger Regiment and the Special Forces Regiment are two different things.


----------



## mikecichraMMA (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks for clarifying that. I'd rather be corrected by people with actual experience and knowledge then to just chance it off Google.


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Nov 28, 2012)

Mike,

Just yesterday you came across the SOF Enablers thread and posted about how you wanted to be a SEAL. Now you are posting questions about the 75th and 18x contracts. I'm only trying to help you out when I say stop posting and just read. Use this website and ProfessionalSoldiers.com, ArmyRanger.com, ect. Google is your friend and it will turn up hits on the sites I mentioned as well as others, like this one for example. There is a plethora of answers here and there to all of the questions you have asked and then some. Just hate to see you burn in. Also, you're 17....go get laid damn it. PT, get laid, research....repeat. Ofcourse work this around school.


----------



## goon175 (Nov 28, 2012)

This is an epic thread.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 28, 2012)

mikecichraMMA said:


> If someone were to have an *18x contract* what is the *amount of time passed from the end of basic training to when you are in a Ranger battalion*.


 
"eternity."


----------



## Polar Bear (Nov 28, 2012)

I am going to say this as nicely as possible, you have dug a hole so deep you are on the brink of being banned. Shut up for 6 months and read.


----------



## Loki (Nov 28, 2012)

Stop, pop smoke, extract immediately, run for your life!


----------



## Salt USMC (Nov 28, 2012)

mikecichraMMA said:


> If someone were to have an 18x contract what is the amount of time passed from the end of basic training to when you are in a Ranger battalion.


hahahahaha oh god I cant breathe


----------



## Loki (Nov 29, 2012)

mikecichraMMA said:


> Thanks for clarifying that. I'd rather be corrected by people with actual experience and knowledge then to just chance it off Google.


 
RUN, Run now Forest!


----------



## Worldweaver (Nov 29, 2012)

mikecichraMMA said:


> If someone were to have an 18x contract what is the amount of time passed from the end of basic training to when you are in a Ranger battalion.


 
Oh Goddamn it!!  I always hate these word problem ones, "If Jimmy travels 57 mph how long till..."

I usually go with (B) but I see you omitted that possibility (very sneaky of you  ).  I give up!!  By the way, have you checked out the new UAV posting?  Looks uber radical.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 29, 2012)

Worldweaver said:


> Oh Goddamn it!! I always hate these word problem ones, "If Jimmy travels 57 mph how long till..."
> 
> I usually go with (B) but I see you omitted that possibility (very sneaky of you  ). I give up!! By the way, have you checked out the new UAV posting? Looks uber radical.


 
You mean like "If User A comes to site S, travelling 100 MPH, developing whiplash from all of the career paths he wants to take, asking a thousand questions after doing zero research, how long will it take for the ban hammer to descend?"  Something like that?


----------



## Brill (Nov 29, 2012)

mikecichraMMA said:


> Rookie question here, and I don't trust Google, but how long does it take (from start to finish) to receive your Ranger tab..?


 
Depends whether you pay with cash or credit as well as the length of the line at Clothing Sales.

Did I win?


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 29, 2012)

lindy said:


> Depends whether you pay with cash or credit as well as the length of the line at Clothing Sales.
> 
> Did I win?


Ding,ding,ding!
Winner, winner; chicken dinner!


----------



## Worldweaver (Nov 29, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> You mean like "If User A comes to site S, travelling 100 MPH, developing whiplash from all of the career paths he wants to take, asking a thousand questions after doing zero research, how long will it take for the ban hammer to descend?" Something like that?


HaHa... precisely


----------



## Marine0311 (Nov 29, 2012)

mikecichraMMA said:


> Rookie question here, and I don't trust Google, but how long does it take (from start to finish) to receive your Ranger tab and start training?


 
There must be something in the water lately.

You need to step back and think of the position you are asking the question. Second you seem not to be able to explain your question. Third you have Google, the "search" function on this site and your recruiter to ask these questions. This purpose of these forums is not "Career Day At School".

At 17 worry about graduating high school

Thread locked


----------

